# cut wire fry board?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

papaotis said:


> i was working on an old complex last fall where i cut some wires(old phone wires, i thought) there are no phones in the building. there is card access on opissit sides of the building. i was told before i cut wires that they were having trouble with card readers. now they are wanting to charge me over $2000. for the repair, which includes some updates! i dont do much of that work. could cutting that wire between a reader and the panel fry the panel? please make me question them about what went wrong!


Shorted something out? Time to let the insurance company join the discussion, this wasn't a side job with no insurance or licensing?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

nope! licensed and insured. the problem is proving was it damaged before, by maybe lightning?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

papaotis said:


> nope! licensed and insured. the problem is proving was it damaged before, by maybe lightning?


Let your insurance fight it. They might win!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It really depends upon the brand of panel and which wires you shorted across. It could happen.

Ask what kind of problems they were having with the reader. Most readers are very hardy and take some electrical abuse well. Mother boards don't. They are very finicky bastards.


----------

